# Paint and peel



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a project on the book's for next week that has a bunch of doors I will be spraying, looking for a way to mask hinges so I don't have to remove and reinstall 40 some door's. I did a search and came up with these..http://paintnpeel.com/products_paintnpeel.htm

Any one use them or has an better product - should I just stick with the tried and true method of a roll of tape and a razor knife?


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

I picked up a couple of plastic hinge protectors at Sherwin Williams for 1.50 each. They snap over the hinge, says they can be used about 20-25 times. I haven't tried them yet, but was intrigued. Might not work well with spray, but it's a thought, anyway.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ask RCP about hinge magnets.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

5...


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

neps.us said:


> 5...


wtf?!?!?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Ask RCP about hinge magnets.



Well? :blink::blink: Nobody  has used em hu...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry, I missed this thread, glad you linked it in the other one.
We use hingemags all the time for spraying doors hanging. Here is an old blog post on them.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

RCP said:


> Sorry, I missed this thread, glad you linked it in the other one.
> We use hingemags all the time for spraying doors hanging. Here is an old blog post on them.



See now this is what I'm talking about thank you! We are here to help each other not belittle..


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think you may be misreading Neps' post. He teases me all the time because he knows everytime someone mentions hinge mags, erecta rack or some other product, I usually pop up with a blog or review.


----------

